# Dallas/Ft Worth DNE Meet 8/23/2003



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Greetings Nissan Enthusiasts,

Well, it has been quite some time since we have had an old fashioned meet, so here it is. We will be meeting at 5:30pm on Saturday, August 23rd at TigerBulls. Directions to TigerBulls can be found here. This meet is open to all Nissan enthusiasts wether you are a member or not or modded or not. Like many previous meets, there will be quite a few people there will all sorts of Nissans and we will there for most of the evening.

If you have any questions, comments, concerns, or know wether or not you will be able to make it, feel free to post here. If you are not registered with Nissan Forums, when you do, ignore the 48 hour waiting period. That does not apply to our section.

Thanks,
DNE Staff

*Meet List*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1] Darrick aka darrick (4th Gen Max)
2] Chris aka BlueBOB (4th Gen Max)
3] Joffe aka SeximaGTR (4th Gen Max)
4] Jeff aka MrEous (4th Gen Max)
5] Jarrod aka JNCoRacer (4th Gen Max)
6] Alex aka ny98max (4th Gen Max)
7] Arnell aka 91Superblack (B13 SE-R)
8] Lee aka tekmode (B15 SpecV)
9] Eyad aka 92-PerlMax (3rd Gen Max)
10] Gabe aka LatinMax (5th Gen Max)
11] Steve aka t56gen3 (5th Gen Max)
12] Eddie aka runyun (S13/4th Gen Max)
13] Nathan aka 2k2madmax (5th Gen Max)
14] Reuben aka Imobejoas (4th Gen Max)
15] Barry aka nissannut (Pathfinder)
16]
17]
18]
19]
20]


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I am SO there!


----------

